# Bad File Descriptor issue



## Garrek (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm trying to execute a command to locate an executable using:

ls **/port(*)

This is executed from within a zsh command shell.  However, after executing I'm receiving the following messages:

zsh: bad file descriptor: 3
zsh: bad file descriptor: 5
zsh: bad file descriptor: 6
zsh: bad file descriptor: 13
nfs server automount -nsl [169]: not responding
nfs server automount -nsl [169]: is alive again
opt/local/bin/port


What does this bad file descriptor message mean and what are the implications?  How can I correct it if it's an issue?


----------

